# Programming a new key...



## NJPathy (Jul 14, 2006)

I need some help here. I only got two keys with my '03 when I bought it used this fall. I had remote start put in it right before it started getting cold out. As I'm sure most of you are familiar with, I needed a bypass put in it because of the chip in the key, so that put me down to just one key. I just bought another spare key from the dealer this past week ($120  ), and now my remote start won't work. I assume it's because both the new key, and the key I was using both got re-programmed, and the one that is used for the bypass did not. So basically, I think what I need to do, is grab that key out of the bypass for the remote start, and get all 3 keys on the same page.

Question is this: Does anyone know how to program the keys yourself? Or am I going to have to go back to the dealer and get them to do it?

Does any of this make sense? Or do you think I have an actual problem with my remote start module?  

Thanks.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

if you have an immobilizer in ur car u always lose one key for the bypass on the remote starter.. which probably means the changed the programming in the new key.. you can only program keys with the nissan computer.. the remotes are easy ... but keys you cant do ur self..


----------

